# Two Types of Parchment Paper??



## nishdog007 (Oct 27, 2011)

I finally got my 2 boxes and as I'm inspecting them I notice two different parchment papers describing the cigars. In the box of Montes No. 2 I found the 'normal' piece which I've seen in the past that reads: "These Havanas have been made with the finest tobacco in the world.etc." (top piece of paper in the attached pic)

The parchment paper that was in the box of RASS reads: "These Habanos are made with tobacco leaves grown in particular zones of Cuba that are recognized as Protected Denominations of Origin(D.O.P), and under the supervison of the Regulatory Council for D.O.P. Habanos. Please keep them in a humidor well away from any products that emit strong odors and in the correct conditions of temperature (16C - 18C) and relative humidity (65%-70%)". Also, the bordering and logos around the inscription is different as well. (bottom piece of paper in the attached pic)

I got both boxes from a trusted vendor that many of us here use. So I'm a bit confused as to what to make of it. Before I contact him I wanted to see what everyone here though. Please Help!!


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Not a big deal--not to worry or be concerned at all..


----------



## newbcub (Jan 28, 2012)

Yup I agree with Tony. I have had this happen to me as well.
If you trust your source there should be no problems. 
a bit of a similar story. I used to panic if I didn't see a rounded corner cut on my cedar divider'si nside the box...LOL
Cheers.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Inside each box is a 104mm x 69mm advisory notice printed on a waxy paper, in Spanish, English, French, and German.

Since circa 2005, a newer notice was used, correcting the spacing error (in the English section) after the (16°C-18°C) text.

A further revision was released circa 2007 when the German & French texts were rewritten. The original German text had spelling and grammatical errors. Presumably the French text was changed for the same reason.

In 2012, the Habanos D.O.P. image was superimposed on the top right-hand corner of the notice, and the notice text has been amended.

As with most things Cuban, where will be a date overlap while old stocks are used up.

*http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/info-packaging.htm*

click on and scroll down to "internal notices" for pictures.


----------



## nishdog007 (Oct 27, 2011)

I love this place!!!... one stop knowledge shop. :ss Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

As Dave has already mentioned. You are now the proud owner of the old and new notice. I like the look of the newer one, myself


----------



## John75 (Sep 28, 2012)

The two boxes that I received today had one of each in them. So no worries at all.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Its Cuba happens all the time enjoy your cigars!


----------

